# HTC One rooten, noch möglich?



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2013)

*HTC One rooten, noch möglich?*

Halloo

Ich wollte letztens mein HTC One Rooten, habe darum eine Anleitung gesucht und auch gefunden. Um das Gerät zu rooten ist eine All-in-one Software von Nöten. Leider kann man die bei XDA-Developers nicht mehr downloaden. Und auch sonst habe ich keinen Ort gefunden...

Was soll ich jetzt am besten tun? Gibt es hier noch Andere mit dem gleichen Problem?

[TOOL] HTC One (M7) All-In-One Toolkit V3.1 [7-28-2013] [PERM ROOT][Noob-Proof] - xda-developers

MFG


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HTC One rooten, noch möglich?*

rooten sollte bei Android allgemein mit der App framaroot machbar sein. las sie dir bei chip.de runter und Versuchs


----------



## nemetona (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HTC One rooten, noch möglich?*

Schau mal hier!

Du brauchst kein All in One Tool, einfach unlocken via HTCDev, alternatives Rocovery und anschließend Custom Rom inkl. Root installieren!
Bei Pocket PC findest du hierzu gute Anleitungen auf Deutsch!


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Dezember 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Schau mal hier!
> 
> Du brauchst kein All in One Tool, einfach unlocken via HTCDev, alternatives Rocovery und anschließend Custom Rom inkl. Root installieren!
> Bei Pocket PC findest du hierzu gute Anleitungen auf Deutsch!



Okei vielen Dank )


----------

